# Tattoo Artist Wanted



## jurienink (Sep 11, 2012)

Studio in regional Western Australia is looking for an experienced artist. 

POSITION NOW FILLED THANKS TO ALL WHO REPLIED


----------



## Matrix DrawsTattoo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Tattoo artist*

Hi !

I'm Gianluca Fascetto and i see your post on net .
Are you still looking for *tattoo artist for guest spot?
This is my CV:

facebook: MATRIXDRAWSTATTOO
E mail : [email protected]

Tnkx for your time

Gianluca Fascetto


----------

